# Avicularia metallica



## SkyeSpider (Apr 16, 2004)

This post is mainly for everyone who kept telling me that I don't know what Avicularia metallica (pet trade version, anyway) was  ;P 

I bought my A. metallica as "pinktoe" for $20 at a Petland. On her first molt, the dull dark blue became an AMAZING bright blue! I posted pictures on these boards, and everyone wanted to tell me that the fading patch of purple hair on her abdomen meant I had an A. avicularia.

She molted again this week. She's now up to 6.5" and the purple patch is almost gone! She's so pretty and unbelievably docile! 

So I'll just leave everyone with a picture, and this quote: "Na na na na boo boo!"   

-Bryan


----------



## manville (Apr 16, 2004)

nice metallica but it still kindda looks like a avic avic though. looks nothing like mine at all. but i believe it is a metallica


----------



## Waxen (Apr 16, 2004)

Bryan,

   You can call that T anything you want and people can argue it's this species or that.  I agree that it looks like a A. metallica to me but I'm a newbie.   Needless to say it's a gorgeous T and you are one lucky guy to have it.  


-Jason


----------



## KZoo (Apr 16, 2004)

*Ummm ... question??*

I thought the A. metallica's were also known as "white-toes" - the ones I have seen advertised as adults, had VERY furry legs, the hair on them appearing to have a silver tinge, and the toes being white, not pink. Your baby is lovely, very lovely!! But it really DOES look like my A. avicularia I had, and all the pink-toes I have seen in GOOD condition had that metalic sheen to the carapace, too.

Am I wrong about the A. metallicas??


----------



## Longbord1 (Apr 16, 2004)

btw avic avics don't grow more then 4 inches as adults

its obviously a a metallica


----------



## Zach33 (Apr 16, 2004)

some of the care sheets i've read list avic avic females reaching 6 inches...


----------



## manville (Apr 16, 2004)

If it grows that big it is probably a metallica because avics dont grow that big.


----------



## Phillip (Apr 17, 2004)

Avic avic does grow larger than 4 inches. 

The spider in the pic doesn't look to be 6 and 1/2 though unless you have freakishly large hands. I would have to see it on a ruler to believe it.

Phil


----------



## David_F (Apr 17, 2004)

"The spider in the pic doesn't look to be 6 and 1/2 though unless you have freakishly large hands. I would have to see it on a ruler to believe it."

I actually have fairly small hands but i think from the corner of my hand to the tip of my little finger is at least 6"-6.5".  Why would you think someone would have to have "freakishly large hands" for that spider to be 6.5"?  We are talking about diagonal measurement from L1-R4 or vice versa aren't we?


----------



## Hemolymph (Apr 17, 2004)

that looks exactly like my pink toe. 
about the same size as well.

- jeni


----------



## G_Wright (Apr 17, 2004)

Not A metallica. A metallica is more fluffy and white and has now red hairs.

My guess definitly A avic


----------



## SkyeSpider (Apr 17, 2004)

Here's my take on this species issue.

Avicularia is a MESSED UP genus. Whoever classified it was smoking something funny   You can already tell that when you realize that "avicularia" is latin for "bird eatting."

Avicularia avicularia, metallica, aurantiaca, braunshauseni, purpurea, and urticans are EXTREMELY similar. One may be more blue than the others, or have a different color here or there, or might just grow larger than the others. Essentially, they are all really geographical differences of the same species.

A proposed temporary fix that I've heard is to refer to these guys as _Avicularia avicularia complex_. It's extremely difficult to really tell them apart until they're fully mature, and even then the differences are negligable.

Another thing to note is that since these species are so similar, they hybridize with each other easily in the wild. That means you may get a wild caught A. avicularia that's really a mix of purpurea and avicularia. One day, you'll notice that it's got a faintly purple hue to it and the pink isn't as bright as you thought it was. So which one is that? Is it a purpurea or an avicularia? Why not just go by where it was collected? Oh, wait, they're from the same location... Hmmm... That doesn't work, now, does it? 

I'm really done arguing what's what with Avicularia sp. My key point is that my spider is really pretty. She shows almost all signs of the pet trade's version of an A. metallica, but cost me a lot less. Other than that, I really have no point, here 

-Bryan

ps~ She does have super fuzzy white hairs all over, but my camera is really crappy at showing that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vys (Apr 17, 2004)

And a pretty girl she is


----------



## David_F (Apr 17, 2004)

I agree with Bryan.  Although I'm new to keeping Avics (of any species) I've notices that the differences in any species are very hard to detect unless you get them from someone you know who knows for a fact what species the spider is.  My first post referred to a pet peeve of mine.  It seems that the only way some people know to measure a T is with a ruler.  While this may be the best (and that is questionable...why not use CM or MM instead) way to measure a T, how about measuring your hand to get a general idea of how big a spider is???  I've found that it is difficult sometimes to get a spider to pose for a pic next to a ruler.


----------



## YZFR1 (Apr 17, 2004)

It looks like a Goliath Bird Eater.


----------



## siucfi (Apr 17, 2004)

*Same looking avic.*

I just picked up a pink toe from a pet store and she looks exactly like that pic.  I am also trying to posatively identify her.  This thread doesnt really help because it constatnly goes back and forth between avic. avic. and a. Metallica.  None the less I am currentally asking mike at the spider shoppe and living terrarium in nashville,  if he can give me a posative answer I will let you know.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Apr 17, 2004)

Phaedrus said:
			
		

> My first post referred to a pet peeve of mine.  It seems that the only way some people know to measure a T is with a ruler.  While this may be the best (and that is questionable...why not use CM or MM instead) way to measure a T, how about measuring your hand to get a general idea of how big a spider is???  I've found that it is difficult sometimes to get a spider to pose for a pic next to a ruler.


I agree 100%. I've NEVER gotten a good photo by a ruler of ANY of my spiders. They either won't stretch out, or they run from it. Either way, it doesn't work.

My hand, from the side of my thumb to my wrist (where she's walking) is 4.5". She's far from stretched out. Her molt was 6.25" (I've thrown it away, so duh for not getting a picture of it), so I'm estimating the size change on the low-end.

-Bryan


----------



## Arachnogeek (Apr 17, 2004)

*My A. metallica*

Here she is...isn't she pretty!


----------



## Phillip (Apr 17, 2004)

I actually have fairly small hands but i think from the corner of my hand to the tip of my little finger is at least 6"-6.5". Why would you think someone would have to have "freakishly large hands" for that spider to be 6.5"? We are talking about diagonal measurement from L1-R4 or vice versa aren't we?


While I agree that many folks have hands in the 7 inch range going from palm to fingertip the spider in the pic isn't covering the whole hand. It is instead standing on the wrist which unless one is huge isn't nearly that length.

The reason I always suggest a ruler being used is that it takes out the human error factor of over estimating. You will find that more often than not when someone actually measures a T it turns out to be smaller than the eyes lead one to believe it is. 

Phil


----------



## DE3 (Apr 17, 2004)

All I can say about the first one is it's a female.

How about "white-tipped and fuzzy" 2nd one.


----------



## DE3 (Apr 17, 2004)

*second one...*

white-tipped fuzzy


----------



## siucfi (Apr 17, 2004)

*Avicuaria avicularia*



			
				TheEternal said:
			
		

> This post is mainly for everyone who kept telling me that I don't know what Avicularia metallica (pet trade version, anyway) was  ;P
> 
> I bought my A. metallica as "pinktoe" for $20 at a Petland. On her first molt, the dull dark blue became an AMAZING bright blue! I posted pictures on these boards, and everyone wanted to tell me that the fading patch of purple hair on her abdomen meant I had an A. avicularia.
> 
> ...




I just got my pink toe positively identified as a very pretty avic. avic.  and it is definitaly without a dought NOT a metallica, so don't get your hopes up, I was hoping it was as well  but it is not.  Micheal Jacobi of the spider shoppe and living terrarium did this for me and he has been breeding arachnids for 30+ years.  So I just thought I would confirm it for you that it is an Avicularia avicularia.  Mine looks identical to the one you have a pic of.


----------



## Tamara (Apr 17, 2004)

That white tipped fuzzy picture is hysterical!   
Looks like a cross breed of an avic and an Erethizon dorsatum.


----------



## Wendy Sell (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Fuzzy, White-Tipped One........*

Looks to me to be Avic. Urticans(?) I had one a long time ago, but it wouldn't eat, I lost her.....too sad.....


----------



## Wendy Sell (Apr 18, 2004)

*Avic. Metallica*

.... Avic's are my all-time favorite species. I think it is Avic. Avic. Check out a book by Sam Marshall, Tarantula's and Other Arachnids.  He shows a pic of  Metallica that is real light shiny blue, with longer white-tipped hairs, and of course little pink toes. I am not sure it was a sling or not. I have never seen another one like it, ever. I wish I had. So instead of looking for Avic. Metallica, I'll just stick w/ my P. Metallica


----------

